# Question on the STA-800H



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review on the Legato Subs! I was wondering if the STA-800H has the AS-EQ1 capabilities built in or if you added the EQ by necessity? What are the DSP controls it has other than the 16Hz 20Hz, and sealed? Can this amp run as a stereo amp or just summed mono? I did not find a manual for it on the web site at SVS.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like it has features similar to the PB13 amp. I.e., you can adjust the filters, add up to 2 PEQs, etc. Wouldn't have the AS-EQ1 built in. That would be cool though!


----------

